

‘Where Everyone Knows Your Twitter Handle’ - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/nyregion/03bigcity.html

======
asnyder
Wow, I had no idea. I wonder if this article is going to saturate that bar and
make going there pointless.

